# Family of 4 moving to Phuket from Canada



## GDUP (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys just wanted to get a little info on the Island life! We are going to be moving to Phuket next month. I will be trainin in Chalong but we have found a school we like in Rawai. Is it better to stay in Rawai close to the school and me make the trip to Chalong?

Alos we are looking at living and experiencing cheaper lifestyle then we are now in Canada witch is at around $3800-$4000 month. That being said we are looking at 6month to a year if not longer. Would 30-40k Canadian work? On top of that I would be brining in 100-200usd a day as well as $2000-4000 usd every 2-3 months.

Thank and hope to here back!


----------



## adisont (Feb 7, 2016)

For your budget, you can live on the high end. I'm Thai in U.S.

If there's school bus, you rather live in Chalong close to work place. Apx. 8-10Km from Chalong to Rawai. Car & scooter rental available. 

I hope this isn't violate EF rule, not an advertising> ddproperty.com/property/villa-3-bedroom-for-rent-in-chalong-phuket-2554469 < It's in Thai but you can get some idea, also don't hesitate to negotiate down to 40-50K on long term. 

Other Sr. member will give you more info. 

youtube.com/watch?v=xxcLsWGFOT8 < Sunny live in Kamala Beach, Phuket for 16Yrs., FaceBook & IG link on above page.


----------



## GDUP (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info! We cant wait to start our journey!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been in Phuket for 6 years.
Chalong is a short hop from Rawai.
A family of 4 could get by, comfortably, not fancy, for $3,500 U.S. per month.
House Rent in Rawai - B20k-30k, but, you can easily go higher.
Rent motorbikes for B2,000/month. Buy for B20k-25k
Good luck.


----------



## GDUP (Feb 11, 2016)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> I've been in Phuket for 6 years.
> Chalong is a short hop from Rawai.
> A family of 4 could get by, comfortably, not fancy, for $3,500 U.S. per month.
> House Rent in Rawai - B20k-30k, but, you can easily go higher.
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Morning GDUP,

Saw your post and just a quick reply/note. Are you aware that if you are on Canadian Social Security, your government will withhold 25% each month if you are living outside of Canada?

Only reason I'm aware of this is we have several Canadian neighbors here in the Philippines that are having to deal with the 25% loss each month and is no fun for them.


Jet Lag


----------

